# IS ELEGANCE SICK.... HELP!!!!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well i think my damn elegance has brown jelly infection from its fight with the damn condy! the atlantic anemone moved up to my elegance and they battled over night I guess. They weren't close before I went to bed but then in the morning i noticed the anemone dead next to the elegance and the one part of the elegance shriveled in. I hope it fine. its either that or it is regulating its algae. here's a pic please help! What could it be?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

it looks shocked....my does looks the same from time to time..when the lights are off at night..keep us update...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah keep us updated i have never seen a elegance live more than a month or so in captivity.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I will make it live forever Raptor, do you hear me???? FOREVER!!!!

well the good news is that it only did that for the one little brief period. today is out in full force larger than ever and all the mouths are clean and healthy looking. no more discharge







. wish me luck.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Yeah keep us updated i have never seen a elegance live more than a month or so in captivity.
> [snapback]1085492[/snapback]​


six months knock on wood


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome Pack. guess what?? It killed my f*n cleaner shrimp!!! The shrimp molted and the damn elegance must have stung him to death when he tried going over it. It must be in freaking fight mode!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> awesome Pack. guess what?? It killed my f*n cleaner shrimp!!! The shrimp molted and the damn elegance must have stung him to death when he tried going over it. It must be in freaking fight mode!
> [snapback]1086104[/snapback]​


damn..that sucks.mine decide one day to eat both my rocket gobies..grrr..but i knew from the get go that they were aggresive coral......but i do laugh cause my tank is in HORRIBLE shape,i can't even view the tank from the outside...i totally neglected it..







..but everyting is thriving. like crazy..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that much algae?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats cool pack! I seen every elegance in a lfs die in a couple weeks.
There's a elegance coral study going on at rc. You 2 might want to check that out. Good luck!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> wow that much algae?
> [snapback]1088063[/snapback]​


lmao..i will take a pix just to show you the scum...







very sad


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

First of all it doesn't look like the same probelm that everyone has with thier elegance corals. Keeping this bad boy in a small tank is going to lead to the death of many things. My elegance eats like 5 or 6 mysis shrimp in about 30 seconds it takes no time at all to get them down. Plus thier sting is bad way worse than any anemone. If that is black stuff coming out of what appears to be mouths then I don't think you have a problem mine craps brown. If there is something that I am missing please point it out and I will try and help you.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

did your elegance make it or is it still having problems


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

oh the elegance did fine after that. i ended up selling it because it was killing everything, lol. what a beatiful monster.


----------

